

Managing the Net Generation webinar with Don Tapscott - jsatok
http://blog.rypple.com/2010/10/don-tapscott-webinar-nov-3rd-2010/

======
abyssknight
If anyone goes to this, let me know. I unfortunately can't make it, but would
love to read a tl;dw summary of the event.

~~~
jsatok
Sure, we'll be sending out a recording and summary after the event to
registrants.

